# " I <3 U " at Anthrocon 2016 - Thank you



## Desdicado (Jul 3, 2016)

I had a wonderful weekend at Anthrocon 2016 in Pgh. this weekend. There was a fursuiter there on Saturday that made my whole weekend. This person spent all their time holding a little sign that said " I <3 U " on it. Did you see them?

I am new to "the family" and this was my first con and I was too timid to introduce myself. 
 But I wanted to thank them for making my weekend and hope this may get to them. Ifyou know who this was-- please send them this way. I have been having a really bad summer and something about their effort to bring some happiness to others just overwhelms me and I want them to know how thankful I am. 

thanks!


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 3, 2016)

No clue dude, I was at Supercon in FL


----------



## Athos Greenwoof (Jul 4, 2016)

If you provided a pic it would be much easier to find the guy. Not that I may know who he is, but someone may recognise his fursuit.


----------



## Rust (Jul 4, 2016)

That was Obsidian Fyre, a dragon squirrel, they posted on the anthrocon facebook page.
A quote from her,
'If today starts to feel long and stressful and you start to feel down and weak. Just please remember this small Squirragon _❤_'s you and it's love lasts forever. You all will always be on my mind and in my heart.'


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 4, 2016)

Con-going  furries are generally better than those you'll find online. I remember my first con I helped out in the kitchen and the DJ setup and I got free food and booze at the end as a result. Glad you had fun.


----------



## Desdicado (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you! Hope I get to meet them again


----------

